# Forrest Woodworker II saw blade



## degoose

I love *all* my Incra gear.. I have the TSLS 32 the ruler set and Mitre Epress with Mitre 2000se. I have not tried the blade.. but then I use CMT from Italy… fantastic.. as well as their router bits..


----------



## Bothus

Hi Ken,

Thanks for posting this review. I have been thinking about the Ferrest blade, but haven't bought one yet.

I got the Incra 1000se from Rockler for my birthday last year and just got a chance to set it up and use it last weekend. What a great product.

Take care,

Jerry


----------



## MedicKen

Ken…I also have the Forrest blade, infact a couple of them. I have come to like the Freud P410 better. It gives a better cut is quieter and seems to stay sharp longer. Maybe next time when you are looking for a blade check it out. Oh, I almost forgot, picked it up off ebay for $60!!


----------



## Maggiepic

I have the Forrest WW II and also the Forrest Dado King. Both are top notch. I can cut dadoes in melamine with the DK with no chip out even after cutting hundreds of ft of dadoes. That impressed me the most. My WW II is almost do for a sharpening and I'll send it back to Forrest for this. I don't think a "regular" sharpening service can get it as polished as Forrest does. I also have a Tenru for a back up and it is quite impressive also.


----------



## Ken90712

Ken, Thx for the info I'll ck that Freud P140 out.

Gary I was told by Rockler to make sure you have a certified Forrest Rep sharpen the blade or it VOIDS the Warranty.

Thx for the comment guys!


----------



## richgreer

The WW II thin kerf blade is, by far, my favorite blade. I use it almost all the time. I only change to a true ripping blade when I am doing to be doing a lot of ripping. The cut with the WW II is just as good as the ripping blade when ripping but the ripping blade goes faster.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I have 3 WWII blades…..2 regular kerf, and 1 thin kerf. Best saw baldes I ever used…bar none…...


----------



## reggiek

I have both as you do. I also have the Incra positioner…which I highly recommend…it is great for getting consistent dado's and sliding dovetails…..I also use it on my router table…and can get some awesome results with the templates. Incra systems are really nice…as long as you read the instructions and follow them.

The only Forrest I have ever had a problem with was the chopmaster. A tooth got out of whack when cutting some hard cocobolo….and the blade caught and is now trashed….I do not think it was the blades fault…so I did not contact Forrest regarding warrantee…I believe the blade got out of whack because the fence on my Bosch 7412 had a crack in it and was not straight (of course the saw was out of warrantee)...So after replacing the blade and fence…all seems to be going well….I recommend if you have the Bosch…always check your fence before cutting to make sure it is straight and aligned accross (I use a steel ruler) I was told when I bought the replacement fence (only $40.00 at ereplacementparts.com) that the fence is a commonly replaced part (mostly from folks forgetting to move out of the way when cutting angled cuts)...The crack on mine seems to have been caused by a faulty locking bolt.


----------



## mattg

Yep, I'm still amazed with my Forrest saw blades!!


----------



## Retseih

I have four Forrest blades. Two WWII thin kerf, the Dado King and a chopmaster. I do like the performance of the WWII but will say that you definitely need to send it back to the factory for sharpening. I also like the Dado King. I need to send the Dado King back to the factory for sharpening also. This can get pretty expensive with shipping and their fees.

I am looking for a good solid blade that I can have sharpened locally. I am using a 3 hp unisaw so power is not an issue. I will probably give the Freud a try unless someone knows of a good universal blade. any favorites out there?

Dick


----------



## Ken90712

If any one needs the coupon for 50 % off Rockler just sent me an e mail. Send me your e mal and I will Fwd to anyone that wants it It saved me 57 dollars buying the Forrest Blade and Incra miter Gauge.


----------



## sbryan55

Ken, this is another good review. I have the complete line of Forrest blades and have put them on all my saws. They work well for me and are a vast improvement over any other blades that I have previously used.


----------



## woody57

I've been using forrest blades for years and I love them.
My local sharping guy does a good job with these. I sent a blade back to forrest once for resharping and with shipping both ways and the sharping cost it came to around $40. Since then I've been using the local guy who does a good job and it only cost about $12. Forrest probably does a little bit better job, but after you cut for awhile I can't really tell the difference. One thing I do is I have a dedicated blade to use when a cut needs to be perfect. I take it off when I do everyday ripping etc. I got my latest Forrest blade on Amazon for $75.


----------



## MicroKerf40

*I have a question for all of you that own the Forrest saw blades.*

When Forrest states that your warrantee will be voided if you send the blade to another place to be sharpened, what is in that warrantee that you will lose?

Will they give you a new saw blade when your blade doesn't perform to your liking after a few sharpening?

I have many Forest saw blades being sent to my place from around the country to get sharpened because I have been told that we do a better job, and our turnaround is faster.

We even honor Forest sharpening certificates.

Proper hammering and tensioning of saw blades is a dying art, and my company has perfected it.

Remember any one can sharpen a blade!

Thanks,

Don
www.totalsawsolutions.com


----------



## vernonator

I will add my +1 to this as well. Picked up a WWII to replace the stock blade that came with my new GI 50-240GT - and OH MY GOODNESS what a difference. Plywood cut with no splintering, 6/4 hard maple ripped and crosscut - cut like butter and smooth as glass. I am a believer!!!!!


----------



## Bertha

I'm interested in the answer to the question above about sharpening and warranty. I've got this blade and it's great, there's really no argument about it. A Mercedes S550 is great too! Meaning it's an expensive blade & I'm not looking to void any warranty when it dulls.


----------



## Ken90712

I had trouble with one of my Forrest blades, it had a vibration. When chatting with Forrest they asked if I had it sharpened. When I stated no it was cpl month old they had me send it to them. They sent me a brand new one which made my very happy that they stand by thier product. So I would be careful when getting my blade sharpened.

Microkerf40….I'm sure your shop is doing a great job and doing everything you say. I would think your shop would call Forrest and see if you can become Certified for them.


----------

